# Gaming PC für 400 Euro.



## DavidHD (10. Januar 2015)

*Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Hey, brauche mal einen PC  Meinen 1. PC Für 400 Euro.
Könnt ihr mir einen Gaming PC für 400 Euro bei hardwareversand.de zusammenstellen? Und welche Spiele schaft der denn so`Ü?


----------



## JUSTICEED58 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Die frage ist was für spiele spielst du?


----------



## DavidHD (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Alles was mir in die Finger gerät  Also am besten alles ausreizen aus diesen 400 Euro. PS: Ist dieser Forum kostenlos O.o


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Ja ist kostenlos 
Also für ~450 würde ich es so machen:

1 x Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x ASRock H81M-HDS (90-MXGQH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/palit-geforce-gtx-750-stormx-ne5x75001341f-a1085126.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...imm-kit-8gb-bls2cp4g3d1609ds1s00-a723497.html

Wenn es nicht mehr als 400 sein darf nimm einen Athlon 860K (EDIT: Oder G3258 oder FX4300) als CPU.
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...60k-black-edition-ad860kxbjabox-a1154025.html
Dann musst du aber auch das Mainboard ändern:
z.B. http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-ga-f2a88xm-hd3-a997672.html

LG

Flo


----------



## DavidHD (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Kenne mich 0 aus haha^^ kannste mir vlt. einen kompletten Warenkorb von hardwareversand.de senden. Nein echt nicht mehr als 400 Euro. Und was schaff ich mit dem 400 euro PC für Games


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Forum ist kostenlos. Wenn du dir aber das aktuelle Heft kaufst bekommst du so mit den besten PC samt Benchmark für 400€. Da ist genau das drin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Ausserdem erklärt man dir ausführlich was es zu beachten gibt + ein gutes Fachwissen. 

Wenn keine Zeit Flos Setup anschauen und dies nach belieben konfigurieren.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Am besten beantwortest du erstmal unsere Standardfragen, dann kann man gezielter beraten:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

LG

Flo


----------



## ruyfel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Sonst kannst du hier auch noch mal gucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html


----------



## ruyfel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

da gehts allerdings erst ab 500 los


----------



## DavidHD (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

400-430 Euro zusammengestellt oder 500-500 Euro Fertig PC

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nein außer beim Fertig PC sollte ein Betriebssystem dabei sein.
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Steht oben
4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Ne

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
JA Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel
6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Eigentlich alles. Sims 4,Minecraft mit Shader, Wenn es klappt Black Ops 2. Einfach das beste aus dem PC rausholen xD

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Speicherplatz so 500 - 1000GB SSD nicht so wichtig
8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Eigentlich nit^^

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Ne


----------



## Aerni (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

leg 300€ drauf und du kannst zocken. für 400 bekommste nur schrott, und hast im endfeffekt kein spass dran. spar lieber noch ne weile und gönn dir dann was für längere zeit, mit mehr power. oder kauf ne ps4 für 400, da kannste auch zocken.


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für 400 Euro.*

Schau mal, ob hiervon jemand in deiner Nähe ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
So sparst du die Kosten für den Zusammenbau.
Alternativ kannst du auch den PC einfach selber zusammenbauen, das ist gar nicht so schwer. Hier gibt's auch eine gute Anleitung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html
Dann nimmst du am besten meine anfangs gepostete 450 Euro Konfiguration und holst dir für ~35 Euro Windows auf Ebay.

LG

Flo


----------

